# STD's



## bled12345 (23 Jun 2005)

at any point during BMQ do they test for STD's? Do they test for STD's at any point in a military career? I'm asking because I moved from b.c. to alberta, and i'm no longer covered by b.c. medical, so I'm waiting until I get into BMQ so I am covered with medical... so if they don't offer STD tests, where can you get one ? 
Or do you have to go civy side to get it done. Thanks, I tried searching but I couldn't find any answers that really pertained to my question.


----------



## brin11 (23 Jun 2005)

bled,

If this is an actual issue rather than a generic question I would suggest you go see a doctor and or contact public health about this right away and PAY for a test if necessary.  I don't recall ever being tested for STD's in the military as a routine thing.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Jun 2005)

Question answered.


----------



## PsyPest (22 Oct 2006)

Could a person qualify in the army with an Std? And if so will they get special treatment?  :-\


----------



## old medic (22 Oct 2006)

They can qualify.  What do you mean by special treatment?


----------



## PsyPest (23 Oct 2006)

I mean will they be forced to use the washrooms at different times and such?


----------



## Trinity (23 Oct 2006)

which std?


----------



## armyvern (23 Oct 2006)

No. They'll be allowed to go potty when they need to, just like everyone else. Might be somewhere out in the woods though!!


----------



## Trinity (23 Oct 2006)

as someone pointed out to me

of course... you're asking for a friend.. right?


----------



## PsyPest (23 Oct 2006)

No im not asking for a friend my girlfirend gave me and std and i was scared about not being able to join the army. I dont know what it is but im sure its non life threatening


----------



## beach_bum (23 Oct 2006)

PsyPest said:
			
		

> No im not asking for a friend my girlfirend gave me and std and i was scared about not being able to join the army. I dont know what it is but im sure its non life threatening



You don't know what it is?  How do you know it's an STD then?  Perhaps you should consider visiting your Dr.   :


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (23 Oct 2006)

I remember the medical form I filled out.   I don't remember any little box for any STD's.  I think there was one for HIV... But there was a catch all box asking for anything else they should know.  If it clears up with penicillin or another treatment - why would the army care?  If it will kill you in 10 years unless you take expensive medication that will leave you weak and unable to work  :-\ I think they'd care.   If it is a matter of ... cold sores "down there".  Well it isn't life threatening, it wont affect your ability to work nor is it communicable to other soldiers,  so I don't think the army would care.

Now a very large number of people are given forms for their doctors to fill out.  If you've broken a bone ever, had any serious illness or apparently sneezed,  they'll want a form from another Dr to approve you.  I'm completely std free (got tested two weeks ago),  but if they let me through and I has surgery I don't think they'll give you to much grief.

That is just my dim little insight into the CF, the Dr's I'm more than fairly sure are bound be the same level of confidentiality as everyone else in the recruiting system.  They wont go to the nearest watercooler and start going "Oh you see that guy,  guess what....." My experience is that while they are slower than molasses in -40 degree weather, they are professional.    you know I kid.


----------



## geo (23 Oct 2006)

Deal with your problem - go see a doctor THEN come back to see us.
If the STD is AIDS related - your goose has been cooked but, where most others are treatable, "it" should not prevent you from joining though CFRC will insist you get it fixed before enrollment - cause you don't want to infect one of us - would you?


----------



## GUNS (23 Oct 2006)

First thing you should do is get your girlfriend to go see a Dr.

Find out what you have and get it treated.

In the old days you could not hide such problems, there was something called  " short-arms inspections" ;D


----------

